# TVC Mitsui modelo MTVS17



## Don Toni Mndez (Jun 3, 2013)

Manual o instructivo para programar canales. Algun candado para evitar que se vuelva a desprogramar?


----------



## Don Toni Mndez (Jun 11, 2013)

Ya tengo el manual, pero ahora necesito saber como destrabar el programa porque no toma las canales de aire. No puedo cambiar nada. Debo remover la memoria? O hay alguna forma de limpiarla o resetearla?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 12, 2013)

podes intentar regrabarla con los datos originales de fabrica


----------



## Don Toni Mndez (Jun 12, 2013)

Que debo hacer para darle las condiciones originales. El chip de memoria es un ATMLU004. Desde el menù, no he podido recargar los canales de aire. No me despliega la opción de antena.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 12, 2013)

algo asi 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/programacion-eprom-tv-5654/


----------

